# I seriously NEED TO STOP



## LatteQueen (Sep 7, 2010)

*PURCHASING SO MUCH FREAKIN' MAKEUP...I think I posted this feeling on here before If I did sorry. But here goes again...I only have one face and don't have a back up. I only have one life to live. So Y in Sam's Hill do I keep purchasing so much makeup? I just went out today to UltA and bought some more makeup. I bought the Napoleon Perdis 15.00 palette it is so cute and the colors are awesome(that's just going to sit and not be used til whenever..) I also purchased Ulta's own 3 stack palette..same thing with this of sitting and not...) Ulta's Limited Edition Metallic Palette.Last week I purchased two Iman palettes, her bronzer and some more items I can't remember right now.  I have so much here it's not funny. I say to myself 'Self u know when u pass away this stash will be here forever and ever and not a dent will be in all of this. I watch the youtube videos and think the same thing with those other female's..Y so much and all of that will never be used up at all..(Makeup Artist exception) The only item is mascara which I know one  has to get every 3 months so right there is another exception..But the eyeshadows, blushes, lipsticks/glosses*that one purchases for themselves and then when a new collection comes out BOOM there goes some more money and more items.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can't compare me with a drug/alcohol addict at least their stuff gets used up RIGHT AWAY AND RIGHT THERE AND THEN...LOL...and off they go to buy some more 'ADDICT JUNK'...


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww...to curb my makeup buying tendencies, I do it by going "shopping" online, I place the items in the cart, and before checking out, I close the tab. Then I tell myself I'll think about it, and by the time the next day comes, I won't really WANT want it anymore if that makes sense. The same with all these collections coming out, I try to pick the ones that I REALLY want, instead of what I think is pretty...b/c then I'll have mountains of makeup =p


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 8, 2010)

Girl, I'm I'm the same situation. Just today I bought two Ben Nye palette today. I have almost 30 palettes in total. It happens to me in spurts. I wont buy anything for like 6 months and then I get "that itch" lol I need help too


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

Ask yourself is it really that unique of a product? 
Who really profits: Me losing that money for a simple product? Or the business who good and set up. 
Have I met all priorities that sustain my most basic needs? 
I have ____ just like or that can do the same job of this, don't I? 
Take pics with your phone. 
Ask and search for comparisons. 
Tell yourself it will always be available (even if it's LE) and there's always a way to get it: call in an order, online shopping, going to the store in person, etc. 
How often are you going to use this? 
This one is *powerful*----->Carry around your checkbook/record book and mark down your total purchase and review all your recent purchases daily
Edit 
 Also tell yourself--*YOU ARE NOT A MAKEUP ARTIST AND DON'T INTEND TO BE.* As much as you like watching tutorials you're not gonna bust out exact looks you see that often.


----------



## DigitalRain (Sep 8, 2010)

I think our love of makeup can easily become a dangerous addiction. One while I was spending way more on makeup than I could afford, and it wasn't because I needed it, it was just cause I felt like I had to have it. It was kind of like emotional eating, except for me it was makeup.

I had to tell myself that most items are just a repeat, there really nothing so new and fabulous that I can't do with out. I have enough to dupe anything that may be released so there's really no point of constantly buying. Most of the stuff will go bad before I can even use it up, making it even more of a waste.  
And if necessary, avoid sites like these (I hate to say it) that can just feed that addiction. I had to take a two year break from makeup sites to get myself back on track. Now I limit to maybe once a month and its usually a cheap (drugstore item)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

next year will be my cut down year and i know it's going to eb stupidly hard. i'm going to make sure that each month i only buy one eyeshadow, one lippie, one gloss, etc. rather than buying 3-4 of each item each month. because i have so much make up i just cant use it all!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 8, 2010)

I've cut down my budget on buying cosmetics. I only buy something if I like it and I make sure I'll use it! Sometimes I look at my stash, I wonder when I'll use them all.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel your pain.  I have been having trouble stopping the purchases lately too.  Unfortunately, reading forums seems to feed my addictions--too many enablers and I really am easily swayed by the excitement.  Which sucks because there are good threads to be digested.

I think GoatGoat has some good suggestions, esp about telling yourself you can always get something later (and usually @ a better price after the hype dies down e.g. Marine Life)  when it comes to LE stuff.  Most of the time if I can let myself get past the hype phase, I don't really want soemthing that bad and/or something else is coming along.  Like a wise poster on the BPAL forums once wrote, LE's are like London buses, if you miss one, don't worry--another brightly colored one will be along soon.

I have been trying to get stuff used so I don't spend as much, but that can add up quickly too because you think how much you are saving by buying a bargain and don't add the cost.

I don't really have any words to be helpful other than putting yourself on a no-buy (or a modified no-buy) until you feel the money stops flying out of your account.   I am typically on a no-buy the last 2 weeks of every month if that makes any sense.  

Budgeting--forget about it.  I am terrible at that.  But I can self impose a no buy on certain things, like "no more lipglass until I actually empty one" or "no buy on lipgloss unless I really have no other color like it and no dupes whatsoever."  (if only I could do that for every product!)  This last strategy seems to work best for me.  (If only I could do that with e/s and l/s--maybe I will force myself...)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

oh i also make sure that i only ever make one mac order a month. so no going back for more from the collections for me! if i find something in the sales section of specktra that is great, but if not it is tough.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 8, 2010)

I know it's hard!!!  I am in the same boat.  Heck I went to drop off a perscription at CVS this morning, and was drawn right to the makeup - + they had a sale.  I see buy one get one 1/2 off.  I did not get anything....hopefully I'll still be strong when I go back to pick up my meds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am planning to really cut down after VV.  I have to.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 8, 2010)

OH MY...I have been feeling the same way! I know I have a makeup addiction..I need a group..lol. I look at my stash and I am filled with both happiness and sadness. Like am I ever going to use all this makeup?? But I still like to collect it. I try not to get into purchasing overly pricey products or ones I know I will never ever use..but I know I still have way too much for the average...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd also like you to think in terms of something you really utilize more often than make up: For me *gas money*!

There have been sometimes recently I've just thought my purchase for something that can fit in the palm of my hand is =/= to gas money!

Okay for instance, recently I backed up my studio foundation and it came up to $30+ and later I thought I'm so fucking stupid! My last tube is getting close to done but it's NOT critical! This _tiny_ bottle coulda been a *a full tank of gas!!!!!* One had more value than the other!

*You can have all the pretty shit you want but if you have nowhere to wear it, you're a fool.*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_I know it's hard!!!  I am in the same boat.  Heck I went to drop off a perscription at CVS this morning, and was drawn right to the makeup - + they had a sale.  I see buy one get one 1/2 off.  I did not get anything....hopefully I'll still be strong when I go back to pick up my meds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am planning to really cut down after VV.  I have to._

 
That's the happiest Pitbull ever!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 8, 2010)

I purposely banned myself from the Clearance Bin because of this. I'm on MUA a lot more now, so its easier for me to pay the price of shipping rather than actually buy an item which will cost a lot more.

I still sell my stuff, but I don't go through every single sale thread like I used to - every single day. I don't post a whole lot anymore either - like in the collection threads. Too many enablers and too much hype. I have a Marine Life, a Ripe Peach and a Stereo Rose all BNIB and back-ups that I don't use. I'm trying so hard to talk myself into letting them go....its hard though.

Plus it doesn't help that I work in a drugstore and have a discount to loads of make-up. Rahhhh!

Case in point: This weekend, I bought 16 tubes of lipstick because they were $3.99 each. FML. I DID, however, take back 4 for a refund. Trying to talk myself into taking back another 4.


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 8, 2010)

I have recently gotten myself under control. I avoid Color Collection threads, and refuse to jump on bandwagons/hype. I wait, and wait, and wait until an item reaches a CCO then I know by then if I really want it. Also when you see people reselling overhyped items it makes me think it wasn't really worth it and I'm glad I didn't buy it.

Now I only buy something if I absolutely don't have anything like it, or if it's a staple. It's good to treat yourself, but also try to think about other things you need...clothes, shoes, purses, fragrance, hair or skincare products, nail polish, etc. This helps to balance things out.

I go through my makeup every couple of months and discard old stuff, or give away items I don't use to my little sister. This helps to keep down the clutter.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, I know what you mean. I'm buying a lot less makeup since last year but I'm buying more expensive items. I no longer care for MAC but I love my Nars and Chanel items. 

In general though, I'm still spending less. I'm past the collecting phase of my life and trying to accumulate more quality things rather than trendy items.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

i try to limit myself to a budget, but i find, i tend to blow my budget if i go to the store, if i buy online, i tend to be more disciplined, i just hate it when multiple brand release LE stuff at the same time

i also go look at my collection and see what i have already

if you have stuff you dont use, and regret buying, why not sell it on here and you can reclaim some of your wasted money?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_That's the happiest Pitbull ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks.  That's Piggie.  He was adopted into a loving home (from Petco - I worked w/ Animal Alliance for a bit).  He is SUCH a good, happy dog.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Thanks.  That's Piggie.  He was adopted into a loving home (from Petco - I worked w/ Animal Alliance for a bit).  He is SUCH a good, happy dog._

 
Ohmigosh he has such cute cheek-ins! I just wanna pinch and pull those jigglin-jowls!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to sanitize my shadows and blushes I've barely swept over? 

I tend to give them to a friend or too.

But if possible I'd like to make profit


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Thanks.  That's Piggie.  He was adopted into a loving home (from Petco - I worked w/ Animal Alliance for a bit).  He is SUCH a good, happy dog._

 
when i see your avatar it always makes me smile! and now i have a name to the happy chappy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Can anyone tell me how to sanitize my shadows and blushes I've barely swept over? 

I tend to give them to a friend or too.

But if possible I'd like to make profit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
usually people just use tissues to rub the top layer off powder products because you can't really use alcohol because it can effect some shadows and such and hardens them.

if you've barely used them perhaps you could advertise them in the sales section? that is why i buy lots of little bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However ususally items a little below retail sell quicker than those that are up-priced


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

I wanna pit with a pink nose! But my apartment people are buttheads!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I wanna pit with a pink nose! But my apartment people are buttheads!_

 
Depends how closely they in the management office check.  We have a ban against Pits in my apartment complex (which is really stupid because it isn't the breed, its the owners who mistreat animals that make them violent, not the breeds--a chihuahua can be just as vicious as a pit if they are mistreated--I wish people would get off the pits as a "violent breed" its is such horse manure) but plenty of folks have them.   I guess they fudge the breed on the apartment application or put "mixed breed."  If you are willing to misrepresent on the breed and they are not doing a personal inspection on the dog.  

BTW Piggie is really a cute dog.  I love pits and think they have an undeserved rep.  Now don't everyone go posting pictures of mangled body parts from pit bites.  Any dog can be vicious.  It is the upbringing that largely influences how violent they are!  Okay, back on topic.

I don't think I could stay out of the color story threads.  But that could really cut down my spending.  I may have to give it a try...

I have to stay out of the FOTD threads too!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2010)

^Yeah, somewhere I heard the statistics for dog attacks in the US were Retrievers and Chihuahuas.

*I'm currently watching "Cat Ladies" on Animal Planet-3 cats at most ladies! Jesus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_when i see your avatar it always makes me smile! and now i have a name to the happy chappy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






usually people just use tissues to rub the top layer off powder products because you can't really use alcohol because it can effect some shadows and such and hardens them.

if you've barely used them perhaps you could advertise them in the sales section? that is why i buy lots of little bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However ususally items a little below retail sell quicker than those that are up-priced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What about lipglosses? 

How are those even sellable again?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_What about lipglosses? 

How are those even sellable again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
unless the glosses have been used with disposable applicaters or just tested on your hand there is no way of saying they are sanitised i'm afraid. some people may still buy them though, but many won't because it's a little icky buying a half used gloss that could be a couple of years old!  lipsticks are ok though because you can dip those in alcohol


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

I do that also..purchase online and put in the basket and then think about it..that's very easy..but when one gets the Sephora catalog or the Ulta flyer featuring the 20% off total purchase or the 3.50 coupon on any one item over 10.00 is very hard for one..(esp me)...there I am right in the store ..handing over my cc or cash...


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Girl, I'm I'm the same situation. Just today I bought two Ben Nye palette today. I have almost 30 palettes in total. It happens to me in spurts. I wont buy anything for like 6 months and then I get "that itch" lol I need help too_

 


See isn't it very hard?? I have tons of palettes also..sephora,Iman's,Tarte, Coastal Scent, Lancome, Cosmetique so many and one face..I need to get out of that 'itch' cause I need major help...u know that Intervention show on A&E..well they need one for us MAKEUP JUNKIES...a camera crew following us around while we are shopping at Sephora, Ulta, Dept stores and going home to pour out the goodies on our bed and swatching the colors on our hands and then putting the makeup aside and guess what it starts all over again...


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_I think our love of makeup can easily become a dangerous addiction. One while I was spending way more on makeup than I could afford, and it wasn't because I needed it, it was just cause I felt like I had to have it. It was kind of like emotional eating, except for me it was makeup.

I had to tell myself that most items are just a repeat, there really nothing so new and fabulous that I can't do with out. I have enough to dupe anything that may be released so there's really no point of constantly buying. Most of the stuff will go bad before I can even use it up, making it even more of a waste.  
And if necessary, avoid sites like these (I hate to say it) that can just feed that addiction. I had to take a two year break from makeup sites to get myself back on track. Now I limit to maybe once a month and its usually a cheap (drugstore item)_

 
*yep that's me..I have to have it..and then I go and there it is ..another makeup stash just used maybe 3 x's and then it sits cause another new product has just taken it's place..and the cycle starts all over again..yeah I come on here to read the reviews..esp the Urban Decay Naked Palette..I actually didn't buy that one cause ..well seriously don't know why...I need to do that once a month. But to me if I don't at least purchase one item a month I feel like I am missing out on something...*


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_

Ask yourself is it really that unique of a product? 
Who really profits: Me losing that money for a simple product? Or the business who good and set up. 
Have I met all priorities that sustain my most basic needs? 
I have ____ just like or that can do the same job of this, don't I? 
Take pics with your phone. 
Ask and search for comparisons. 
Tell yourself it will always be available (even if it's LE) and there's always a way to get it: call in an order, online shopping, going to the store in person, etc. 
How often are you going to use this? 
This one is *powerful*----->Carry around your checkbook/record book and mark down your total purchase and review all your recent purchases daily
Edit 
 Also tell yourself--*YOU ARE NOT A MAKEUP ARTIST AND DON'T INTEND TO BE.* As much as you like watching tutorials you're not gonna bust out exact looks you see that often. 
_

 
*thanks I do need this list right here to help me out..I love how you put these in 'mind' control situations to take care of the problem...I need to control my addiction to stop buying so much freakin cosmetics..I love two of your remarks..I AM NOT A MAKEUP ARTIST AND NEVER WILL BE..PLUS THE TUTORIALS..
thanks for this..*and HOW OFTEN WILL I USE THIS PRODUCT..THAT'S THE TICKET RIGHT THERE..HOW OFTEN????


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_next year will be my cut down year and i know it's going to eb stupidly hard. i'm going to make sure that each month i only buy one eyeshadow, one lippie, one gloss, etc. rather than buying 3-4 of each item each month. because i have so much make up i just cant use it all!_

 
*YEP once a month..but for me it depends on what the item is... I get fashion catalogs now some of them not only feature  clothes but having their own makeup line as well..so guess what??? lol*


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've cut down my budget on buying cosmetics. I only buy something if I like it and I make sure I'll use it! Sometimes I look at my stash, I wonder when I'll use them all._

 
Trust me you'll never use them all..and that's the sad part..I'll never use them all...Luckily I have a niece whom I can send makeup to. If I have several products that was used no more than 3x's..off it goes to her..But I never send her any lip products that were used..only e/s's, blushes, unopened mascara, liners(they can be sharpened). then my stash gets smaller and I feel so much better than throwing them out..Like one time I purchased so many of Mark's Flipside palettes I had so many around 12 of them and many of them were the same ones..so I gave her and my sister one of each and they were gone..They loved them..


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh i also make sure that i only ever make one mac order a month. so no going back for more from the collections for me! if i find something in the sales section of specktra that is great, but if not it is tough._

 
The MAC Collections are very easy for me to resist cause once I see them in person and see how small the shadows are and or very little product I can pass them by...Like I was totally obsessed by the Style Warrior Collection and once I went in to see this , then all of a sudden my interest took a dramatic turn..plus they come out so fast with their collections now..They weren't like this before were they? MAC? back to back to back .....I was taken in with Iman's Palettes and the price was amazing.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_^Yeah, somewhere I heard the statistics for dog attacks in the US were Retrievers and Chihuahuas.

*I'm currently watching "Cat Ladies" on Animal Planet-3 cats at most ladies! Jesus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_

 

HAHA!  I've got three -    + one I feed outside (Lola).  There was something on the internet yesterday and the lady had like 45 or 46 cats.  I saw the video - it was amazing - in a sweet loving way....and a crazy way!


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 10, 2010)

This is the way I've been feeling recently. For me I was planning on being a makeup artist but recently I've been going back to school to pursue something else. First thing I decided to do was downsize my stash!

Sell items online or just give it away to family and friends. 
This will really help you realize just how much you really don't need all of those products, and help you understand just how much you do need.

Limit how much of a certain type of product you can have. 
For example I will only buy quad palettes now instead of 15 pans. You really don't need 15 purples, or 15 browns. I think 4 is a good number to have. It lets you have room to actually use up the product. So instead of 15 blues, just keep it to 4 blues. 

For lipsticks and lipglosses my rule is to only have two of each color. So 2 pink, 2 browns...

It would also be a good idea to set up a budget. I use to spend around $300 on makeup a month. But I think a more realistic safe budget is probably like 15-30 dollars. Don't force yourself to spend the money either. If nothing interests you that month, or if you don't have room in your makeup collection because of the 'rules' that you set up for youself then just take youself out for ice cream or dinner!

It's hard to get rid of everything and limit what you have but it's sooo freeing!
I hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_What about lipglosses? 

How are those even sellable again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are sold.  Don't know how much people will buy.  I guess you can always try it.  I have bought used, but I am not much of a germ phobe.  But I will not reuse mascara because I am not getting any eyeball germs.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pennybeau* 

 
_This is the way I've been feeling recently. For me I was planning on being a makeup artist but recently I've been going back to school to pursue something else. First thing I decided to do was downsize my stash!

Sell items online or just give it away to family and friends. 
This will really help you realize just how much you really don't need all of those products, and help you understand just how much you do need.

Limit how much of a certain type of product you can have. 
For example I will only buy quad palettes now instead of 15 pans. You really don't need 15 purples, or 15 browns. I think 4 is a good number to have. It lets you have room to actually use up the product. So instead of 15 blues, just keep it to 4 blues. 

For lipsticks and lipglosses my rule is to only have two of each color. So 2 pink, 2 browns...

It would also be a good idea to set up a budget. I use to spend around $300 on makeup a month. But I think a more realistic safe budget is probably like 15-30 dollars. Don't force yourself to spend the money either. If nothing interests you that month, or if you don't have room in your makeup collection because of the 'rules' that you set up for youself then just take youself out for ice cream or dinner!

It's hard to get rid of everything and limit what you have but it's sooo freeing!
I hope this helps, good luck!_

 
*THANKS..I do send some or I should say alot to my niece and sister. They do need help in this category cause they can use the same item for umpteen e years and never update the products..**But you're exactly right about the 15 purples..just enough of one color like you mentioned is enough. thanks for this help also..Now trying to force myself to unsubscribe to Sephora Catalog and Ulta's flyer. Stop looking at Avon's books at work...GAWD NOW I KNOW HOW 'ADDICTS' FEEL...*


----------



## m_3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was in the same situation. I would go to buy one thing and end up leaving with some type of makeup. I spent $80 at walgreens buying cosmetics once. I went from have a few single shadows to having to clear out a drawer for all my cosmetics. Now I have to buy containers because the drawers are to small. That's when I noticed it was getting out of hand. However I have slowed down. Never have I spent more then $65 at MAC. I go there around christmas and my birthday when I know I'll have extra money,I usually get face essentials (foundation, blush, MSFN) from MAC and get eyeshaows from e-tailers (NYX, Coastel Scents) and drugstore. I've especially cut down now that I have car insurance to pay and have to save for a laptop.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2010)

I was the same.. still bad, but I've really kurbed my addiction, I used to spend at least 1K a month on makeup.
I just tell myself, "Will this matter to me in 15 years" if the answer is probably not, then i pass. I want children and to travel, in 15 yrs whether or not i got an eyeshadow or lipgloss wont matter, having children and tavelling will matter..


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 13, 2010)

To be honest, I'm really quite lucky in a way.

I don't work so I can barely spend any money on makeup.  When I can, it's very, very little.  It's not that I don't want to work - I can't find work.

I also hate it in a way, because I'm unable to buy what I want.  I have a very, very small collection and my friends/family think it's too much already, however to me.. it's what I love.  I don't buy shoes, clothes or purses etc.  I only do that if I NEED to.  I don't have any other addiction other THAN makeup.  So in a way I can also kind of justify it.  I don't have 20 pairs of shoes, hundreds of items of clothing, 20 bags that never get used or 30 bottles of perfume.

I have one bag.  A pair of running shoes for the gym, a pair of heels, a pair of ballet flats/pumps, and a pair of airwalks for slipping on and going out quickly.  I do have some extra flip flops, but that's because I also happen to live in them and wear them down very quickly.  I have a few nice clothes to go out in, everything else is scruffy and for gym.  I don't care about my clothes or shoes etc so long as my makeup is nice.

I'm proud of my makeup, I love having it and playing with it.  I always want more, but due to lack of funds it's difficult.  So I love every piece I do get very, very much.


----------



## buddleia (Sep 14, 2010)

I have addictive tendencies as well (e.g. tv, internet, but not necessarily buying a ton of makeup). I kicked my addiction to Ask MetaFilter | Community Weblog (don't laugh!) by saying to myself, starting today I'm not going to go to askmetafilter for 21 days. And I didn't. That was several weeks ago and I have not gone back. In the first week, I definitely started to notice when the urge would come, but then I remembered my "rule." And then the urge would pass. _And that urge wouldn't arise again._ Then maybe the next day another urge would arise in a different context. Again, I remembered my rule. The urge passed, and it didn't happen again. This happened for about a week (only!!!) and by the end of 3 weeks all the urges to go to askmetafilter were gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My current addiction has been to makeup sales on specktra and other places (not ebay!) and the other day I said, "no more makeup sales!" Of course it didn't work because the rule is so vague. The next day I was looking at sales again - I justified it to myself that there was a sale on another site starting in a week, and another ending a few days after - I'll be shopping then, so why not keep looking? It is so easy to justify ANY behaviour! So my rule is, fine, don't look at specktra sales and other places until the sale on the other site happens. And it's working! After those sales are over, I'll start another round of a 21-day moratorium on looking at makeup sales and makeup websites.

So that's my suggestion. Just don't buy makeup for 21 days at least. Notice the urges that come up - do you have the urge to go to Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance while at work and hit "checkout?" Do you have the urge to walk down the cosmetics aisle when you're buying something from the drugstore? Are there times when you feel like, "Hm, I think I'll go to Ulta today to check out sales" and then you go? Notice the urge. Do something else to distract you. Walk away. The urge will pass. If you let it. It is going to feel weird in the beginning, but that's exactly what it's like. You can't "just stop" - it's a process.

And think about why you want to stop buying makeup - is it because you think it's wasteful? You don't need anymore? You never use what you have?  You're in debt? Come up with some really, honest reasons why you want to stop. The truth is, there's fun and enjoyment in buying makeup, just like I had with going to askmetafilter, but I was also spending SO much time on it, staying up late, not focusing on my job at work and that's really not what I wanted. Your desire for other things (e.g. more money in your wallet for other things, less time spent on buying makeup when you could be spending time with your friends or whatever) has to be greater than your desire to buy makeup. What do you value? What's most important to you?

So if you start your 21 days tomorrow, the end of that period is October 5. Think you can go 21 days without buying makeup?


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 14, 2010)

^^ They say it takes 21 days to form/break a habit. What a smart idea.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lyssah* 

 
_^^ They say it takes 21 days to form/break a habit. What a smart idea._

 
I think I will try to put myself on a 21 day no-buy.  Okay, who's with me?  (we can start tomorrow-- LOL)

I like the idea of getting some 4 pans and narrowing down my 15 pan of purples to 4.  Just don't make me break down my 15 pan of medium browns to 4 because I am not ready for that step.  I guess I am in the pre-pre contemplative stage.  Seriously though, I was thinking of narrowing down the e/s to a "neutrals palette" of my own compilation and then 4 pans for the purples, blues, greens, oranges, and other "brights."  Of course then I have to purchase 4 pans, but I could use inexpensive ones like ELF right?  (and  can still keep any separate purples in palettes in addition to the 4-pan)  You see how I am already in the Bargaining phase with my anticipated loss?

I could seriously force myself to only buying less than retail for a self imposed period.  That would at least slow me down...Or, a self imposed NO LE restriction.  That would show will power (or Won't Power at least)  Anyone wanna make a pact with me???


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2010)

usually i go 21 days without buying things anyway. mianly because i literally just do one mac order a month and nothing more. if i have to buy foundation in the meantime (i use revlon) i dont feel like that counts because foundation is hg product to me.

i have however stopped looking in the sales threads and also buying from websites like love-makeup. because alot of the time i will see things and buy them forgetting that i have already spent my budget.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, I think I was bad last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went out before midnight to go get index cards and first aisle I go to is cosmetics...and then I have to remind myself I need index cards 15 minutes later!

I was seriously about to leave that store, knowing I needed school supplies for tomorrow, with just cosmetics!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Wow, I think I was bad last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went out before midnight to go get index cards and first aisle I go to is cosmetics...and then I have to remind myself I need index cards 15 minutes later!

I was seriously about to leave that store, knowing I needed school supplies for tomorrow, with just cosmetics!_

 
LOL, I do this too.  DH just says to me now before we go in anywhere--"we are just buying this or that, no looking around !"


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Wow, I think I was bad last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went out before midnight to go get index cards and first aisle I go to is cosmetics...and then I have to remind myself I need index cards 15 minutes later!

I was seriously about to leave that store, knowing I needed school supplies for tomorrow, with just cosmetics!_

 
Oh yea...I need to mentally tell myself to grab the stuff I need first, then I can browse the cos isles =O

I also give myself a time limit, like walk in @10, need to be out @10:30, so when I'm walking around, I need to calculate the checkout line in as well...because if I just stroll around, the more I'll wanna buy >.<


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Took my own advice and grabbed a journal to jot down my daily calorie intake and exercise habits and purchases I make. Should be fun to see how I wriggle through these things and what's on my mind persuading me to eat/spend like I do.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

This might be enabling, but I had to come to grips with the fact that I'm a collector and I love looking at all the pretty colors (that sounded bad, lol.)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 16, 2010)

K, so today I spent $173.29.
$131.35 to a Gry victorian cardi, a multi-strand necklace, sharkbite rosette halter, Blk ruffle tee tank, jewelry organizer, vs bra, velvet blk dress, and army green cardi.
$18.81 to Almond Joy pieces, Tortilla chips, desk calender, and 2 Orly polishes ea. $1.99.

*shrug* So this is day one.


----------

